# Parla Gazidis:"Vorrei Maldini DT. Ecco il Milan del futuro".



## admin (29 Maggio 2019)

*Parla Gazidis:"Vorrei Maldini DT. Ecco il Milan del futuro".*

Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Non acquisteremo giovani per poi rivenderli. Vogliamo che facciano la storia del Milan. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF* ".
> 
> In aggiornamento refreshate



Il club che cita di più al mondo il FPF 

LOL


----------



## varvez (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF* ".
> 
> In aggiornamento refreshate



Fin qui, ineccepibile


----------



## Mika (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. ".



E qui si voleva Conte, i Top Player ma la situazione era molto più grave di quanto si pensasse. L'iscrizione a rischio di un anno fa allora era vero.


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



.


----------



## Pitermilanista (29 Maggio 2019)

.
[MENTION=3499]Pitermilanista[/MENTION] al prossimo post del genere verrai bannato. Ti è stato detto di evitare queste robe. Rispetta le idee altrui


----------



## The P (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



tutto giusto è tutto bello, ma in ritardo!!!!!!!!

Non puoi arrivare al 29 maggio e dire sceglieremo il tecnico con cura, non abbiamo fretta...

Comunque è altrettanto vero che al Milan quest'anno è stato un pò una situazione di mantenimento tra la vecchia (fassone) e la nuova (ritorno della struttura del Milan di Berlusconi che era stata licenziata), ma adesso Gadzidis sta ricostruendo tutto.

Sta creando un management internazionale, e ha iniziato a farlo da chi lo aiuta a creare valore economico per il club.
Sta applicando una percorso di "digital trasformation", ovvero riorganizzazione di tutta la struttura per renderla moderna e al passo con i tempi.

Una persona che viene dal modello premier league qui trova la preistoria.

Sono certo che Gadzidis, potrà portare al Milan un know how diverso.
Non sono altrettanto certo che verrà capito e sfruttato da subito.

Per quanto riguarda il campo è una grande sfida, è come al solito siamo in ritardo.


----------



## Mika (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Almeno adesso ci sa cosa vuole fare Elliot, avranno sempre il mio supporto. Da questo quadro è chiaro che la situazione del Milan al momento del passaggio ad Elliot era non disastrosa ma drammatica. Non mi immaginavo che avessero lasciato così tante macerie.


----------



## PM3 (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Direi che è stato chiarissimo.
Così nessuno potrà farsi illusioni.
Purtroppo non abbiamo un magnate come PSG o City. 
Bisogna percorrere la strada più lunga. Quella percorsa dal Napoli (per fare un esempio di squadra italiana). 
Serve quindi un maestro di calcio e dei colpi come Allan, Jorginho, Koulibaly ecc... sconosciuti o semisconosciuti che costano poco e prendono poco.


----------



## uolfetto (29 Maggio 2019)

qualcuno probabilmente preferiva la bancarotta.


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Ha ufficializzato quello che i giornalaihhihih (!!1) scrivono da mesi. Saranno lacrime e sangue. 

Vediamo che combinano. Già dalla scelta dell'allenatore si capirà tutto.


----------



## uolfetto (29 Maggio 2019)

The P ha scritto:


> tutto giusto è tutto bello, ma in ritardo!!!!!!!!
> 
> Non puoi arrivare al 29 maggio e dire sceglieremo il tecnico con cura, non abbiamo fretta...
> 
> ...



purtroppo rispetto a inter, roma e napoli siamo in ritardo di anni magari di uno solo. toccherà abbozzare, anche perchè di alternative non ce ne sono. la colpa è di chi ci ha fatto prendere tutto sto ritardo.


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Si può dire più forte, ma non più chiaro di così: la situazione era drammatica, ma mi sembra che finalmente siamo in mano a gente competente.

Ci vorrà pazienza, ma la strada è tracciata. Qui siamo ad anni luce dal fumo negli occhi e dalle cialtronate di Fassone. 

Gazidis può non piacere, ma è un top manager, viene da un ambiente diverso dalla serie A e dai suoi affari sottobanco e, cosa per me più importante di tutte, da l’impressione di sapere quello che fa e lo trasmette con trasparenza a noi tifosi.

Ci vorrà del tempo, ma torneremo ad essere il Milan.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Maggio 2019)

Mi sa che dobbiamo dire grazie Elliot per giocare in Serie a


----------



## Aron (29 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mi sa che dobbiamo dire grazie Elliot per giocare in Serie a



Grazie presidente!


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mi sa che dobbiamo dire grazie Elliot per giocare in Serie a



Sarebbe anche ora che qualche giornale lo riconosca e faccia due domande a Berlusconi e Galliani, che hanno lasciato il club in una situazione drammatica, cedendolo poi in mano a un fantomatico imprenditore cinese di cui non si sapeva nulla e che è tornato immediatamente ad essere un fantasma.


----------



## Gabry (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Benissimo, esattamente la mia filosofia. In un post ho parlato esplicitamente di zavorre. Almeno adesso è chiara la situazione e quello che il Milan farà.
Intravedo una frecciatina a Maldini, per il quale la scelta di prendersi del tempo non mi pare sia piaciuta molto. In pratica lo spinge ad accettare se si sente all'altezza del progetto altrimenti saluti e grazie.


----------



## uolfetto (29 Maggio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Sarebbe anche ora che qualche giornale lo riconosca e faccia due domande a Berlusconi e Galliani, che hanno lasciato il club in una situazione drammatica, cedendolo poi in mano a un fantomatico imprenditore cinese di cui non si sapeva nulla e che è tornato immediatamente ad essere un fantasma.



questo è sicuro. i cialtroni cinesi e fassone avrebbero completato l'opera facendoci cancellare dal calcio professionistico.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Mi sa che possiamo metterci il cuore in pace. Saranno altri anni di sofferenza ma almeno si riparte da basi solide e programmazione vera. Quello che mi auguro io è quantomeno di vedere una squadra giocare a calcio. Quindi bisogna prendere comunque un allenatore in gamba che sappia insegnare calcio.


----------



## Mika (29 Maggio 2019)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Benissimo, esattamente la mia filosofia. In un post ho parlato esplicitamente di zavorre. Almeno adesso è chiara la situazione e quello che il Milan farà.
> Intravedo una frecciatina a Maldini, per il quale la scelta di prendersi del tempo non mi pare sia piaciuta molto. In pratica lo spinge ad accettare se si sente all'altezza del progetto altrimenti saluti e grazie.



Ma solo io a questo punto, leggendo la situazione detta da Gazidis, preferirei un DS che sia esperto nel rilanciare le grandi realtà in difficoltà (come fece quello del Napoli) ovvero con grande conoscenza di giovani e con una grande catena di osservatori con la quale sfruttare Moncada? Maldini mi sembra troppo inesperto per gestire la nostra situazione da "non possiamo sbagliare un colpo con i giovani". Che ne pensate?


----------



## hiei87 (29 Maggio 2019)

Se non altro ha parlato. Belle parole, non c'è che dire. Ora non dovranno sbagliare una singola mossa. Di progetti simili, uno su mille diventa vincente.


----------



## ilgallinaccio (29 Maggio 2019)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Benissimo, esattamente la mia filosofia. In un post ho parlato esplicitamente di zavorre. Almeno adesso è chiara la situazione e quello che il Milan farà.
> Intravedo una frecciatina a Maldini, per il quale la scelta di prendersi del tempo non mi pare sia piaciuta molto. In pratica lo spinge ad accettare se si sente all'altezza del progetto altrimenti saluti e grazie.



anche io sono completamente d'accordo su tutto quanto detto da gazidis. condivido pienamente la linea societaria. gazidis è stato fin troppo chiaro. la situazione in cui eravamo era catastrofica, dove c'era la convinzione che si poteva tornare a vincere o a essere competitivi solo perchè ci si chiama milan.
ora avanti con programmazione e linee di guida ben definite. 
concordo sui siluramenti di gattuso e leo, il fallimento di quest'anno è stato troppo importante. dovevano pagare.
Ora vediamo maldini che farà, ha sempre detto che per lui l'importante è la serietà del progetto. e ora a me pare che il progetto ci sia, chiaro e senza promesse di vittorie e deadline temporali. e soprattutto vista la gestione scellerata degli ultimi anni, l'unica strategia applicabile e totalmente da me condivisa. se non accetterà grazie e arrivederci.


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (29 Maggio 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma solo io a questo punto, leggendo la situazione detta da Gazidis, preferirei un DS che sia esperto nel rilanciare le grandi realtà in difficoltà (come fece quello del Napoli) ovvero con grande conoscenza di giovani e con una grande catena di osservatori con la quale sfruttare Moncada? Maldini mi sembra troppo inesperto per gestire la nostra situazione da "non possiamo sbagliare un colpo con i giovani". Che ne pensate?



Esatto. La scelta di Maldini mi stona proprio. Però credo che sarebbe DS non DT.


----------



## kipstar (29 Maggio 2019)

tutto condivisibile.....tranne che secondo me non è che si possa aspettare ancora poi molto per prendere tecnici e giocatori.....cioè.....non è per aver fretta ma bisognerebbe essere quasi sempre in anticipo.....un po' su tutto no ?


----------



## ilgallinaccio (29 Maggio 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma solo io a questo punto, leggendo la situazione detta da Gazidis, preferirei un DS che sia esperto nel rilanciare le grandi realtà in difficoltà (come fece quello del Napoli) ovvero con grande conoscenza di giovani e con una grande catena di osservatori con la quale sfruttare Moncada? Maldini mi sembra troppo inesperto per gestire la nostra situazione da "non possiamo sbagliare un colpo con i giovani". Che ne pensate?



penso un DS arriverà e deve essere in gamba. maldini farà il DT se accetterà. gazidis parla chiaramente che deve lavorare in gruppo. in un gruppo solido e competente per portare avanti la strategia aziendale, chiara e totalmente condivisibile.


----------



## Gabry (29 Maggio 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma solo io a questo punto, leggendo la situazione detta da Gazidis, preferirei un DS che sia esperto nel rilanciare le grandi realtà in difficoltà (come fece quello del Napoli) ovvero con grande conoscenza di giovani e con una grande catena di osservatori con la quale sfruttare Moncada? Maldini mi sembra troppo inesperto per gestire la nostra situazione da "non possiamo sbagliare un colpo con i giovani". Che ne pensate?



Infatti a Maldini non hanno offerto il ruolo di DS, anzi, secondo me avrà poca voce in capitolo in fatto di acquisti. Probabilmente avrà il compito di gestire, insieme all'allenatore, quello che il DS gli porterà. Il che mi fa propendere per il rifiuto di Paolo, sia per poca esperienza nel ruolo sia per la poca voce in capitolo che avrebbe.


----------



## ilgallinaccio (29 Maggio 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> tutto condivisibile.....tranne che secondo me non è che si possa aspettare ancora poi molto per prendere tecnici e giocatori.....cioè.....non è per aver fretta ma bisognerebbe essere quasi sempre in anticipo.....un po' su tutto no ?



io penso che abbiano già le idee chiare. gazidis è arrivato a novembre e non ha mai detto bhe. ha studiato e preparato le mosse, sia in caso di champions, purtroppo non raggiunta, che in caso di fallimento coi siluramente di leo e gattuso pronti e i relativi piani di rinnovamento.


----------



## Mika (29 Maggio 2019)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Infatti a Maldini non hanno offerto il ruolo di DS, anzi, secondo me avrà poca voce in capitolo in fatto di acquisti. Probabilmente avrà il compito di gestire, insieme all'allenatore, quello che il DS gli porterà. Il che mi fa propendere per il rifiuto di Paolo, sia per poca esperienza nel ruolo sia per la poca voce in capitolo che avrebbe.



Avevo capito DS scusatemi


----------



## ilgallinaccio (29 Maggio 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Se non altro ha parlato. Belle parole, non c'è che dire. Ora non dovranno sbagliare una singola mossa. Di progetti simili, uno su mille diventa vincente.



si è dura. ma finalmente, almeno dalle parole, c'è ci sono idee chiare, programmazione e non andare avanti di all in su all in.


----------



## mil77 (29 Maggio 2019)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Infatti a Maldini non hanno offerto il ruolo di DS, anzi, secondo me avrà poca voce in capitolo in fatto di acquisti. Probabilmente avrà il compito di gestire, insieme all'allenatore, quello che il DS gli porterà. Il che mi fa propendere per il rifiuto di Paolo, sia per poca esperienza nel ruolo sia per la poca voce in capitolo che avrebbe.



A Maldini è stato offerto il ruolo di DT. Se accetta sceglierà il DS e sarà il capo di tutta la parte sportiva rispondendo direttamente a Gazidis


----------



## Manue (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Da questo momento sposo questa volontà,
ora so a che cosa andiamo incontro.

Facciamo questo percorso insieme e speriamo che sia più corto di quello che ci aspettiamo...


----------



## CarpeDiem (29 Maggio 2019)

Finalmente abbiamo gente competente in società, massima fuducia in Gazidis


----------



## Gabry (29 Maggio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> A Maldini è stato offerto il ruolo di DT. Se accetta sceglierà il DS e sarà il capo di tutta la parte sportiva rispondendo direttamente a Gazidis



Mah, dipende da cosa intende Gazidis con DT. Perchè qui in Italia i direttori tecnici sono figure simili agli allenatori, quindi a mio avviso nell'intervista non è chiara la mansione che è stata proposta a Paolo.


----------



## Teddy (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Parole giuste e moderate. I tifosi, così come il Milan, devono tornare con i piedi per terra. La strada da percorrere è lunga e non basta lo sceicco che apre il portafogli.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Maggio 2019)

Finalmente Gazidis ha parlato. Diciamo che era quello che tutti i tifosi senza anello al naso si aspettavano. Unica cosa di cui non sono molto certo è il ruolo di DT a Maldini. Rischiamo ancora una volta di bruciare una bandiera con un ruolo così impegnativo vista la poca esperienza di Paolo.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



In sintesi, "vi prometto lacrime sudore e sangue", pare Churchill.
Bisogna intanto ammettere che è stato molto diretto e chiaro. Il post è da salvare e e rileggere durante la stagione prima degli attacchi isterici del fine settimana.

Alcuni passaggi sono razionali e logici:

- Eliminare le zavorre finanziarie. Dipende poi da chi considerano in questa categoria, per me ci rientra Reina non Donnarumma, per esempio.
- Aumentare i ricavi e reinvestirli. Direi obiettivo ovvio che sentiamo ripetere da tanti anni, senza successi concreti.
- Risolvere la question stadio. Anche questo è logico ma ha francamente stancato sentirne parlare.
- Investire su giocatori che possano diventare top. Strategia anticipata e logica. Basta giocatori che vengano al Milan a svernare.

Altri passaggi sono più oscuri e dolorosi:

- Non c'è nessun demiurgo che risolva i problemi, ovvero Elliott non intende ripianare i debiti ogni anno. Si era capito, ma ora la linea di Elliott è chiara e limpida, non ha senso illudersi.
- Il rispetto del FPF è il punto pià oscuro. Oggi siamo completamente fuori parametri, rispettarli significa una revisione drastica su tutta la linea, pare anche poco realistico a meno che non intendano trasformare il Milan nell'Udinese.
- Aspettano la risposta di Maldini per scegliere DS e allenatore. Traducendo sono ancora in alto mare per la prossima stagione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



E finalmente. 

Ora sappiamo ( ma non avevamo dubbi ) che non si sarà smantellamento e si ripartirà con obbiettivi chiari e onesti.


----------



## ilgallinaccio (29 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Finalmente Gazidis ha parlato. Diciamo che era quello che tutti i tifosi senza anello al naso si aspettavano. Unica cosa di cui non sono molto certo è il ruolo di DT a Maldini. Rischiamo ancora una volta di bruciare una bandiera con un ruolo così impegnativo vista la poca esperienza di Paolo.



il rischio c'è, ma gazidis parla chiaramente di lavorare in gruppo. quindi con ds e altri collaboratori vari. ci deve essere unità d'intento in tutto. nessuno si deve sentire solo e lasciato a se stesso. 
tutti dicono che dall'accettare o meno di maldini si capisce la serietà del progetto o meno. io non sono d'accordo, non ho dubbi sulla serietà del progetto, bisognerà vedere se paolo si sentirà in grado di sostenere una posizione così importante senza esperienza. penso che se rifiuterà sarà perchè non si sente in grado, non perchè non condivide il progetto.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (29 Maggio 2019)

Parla con cognizione di causa e non per dare fiato alla bocca, come qualcuno si auspicava facesse nei mesi passati. Meglio così, basta false promesse.


----------



## Aron (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".




Ce ne vogliono tanti di popcorn


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In sintesi, "vi prometto lacrime sudore e sangue", pare Churchill.
> Bisogna intanto ammettere che è stato molto diretto e chiaro. Il post è da salvare e e rileggere durante la stagione prima degli attacchi isterici del fine settimana.
> 
> Alcuni passaggi sono razionali e logici:
> ...



Analisi corretta la tua, mi permetto solo di dire che il rispetto del FPF può passare anche dal taglio dei rami secchi.
Prova a fare due conti quanto ci costa la panchina, per assurdo se avessimo una panchina da 1 milione l uno ( esagero ) avremmo molti soldi da dare ai titolari. Gli stipendi al Milan non sono bilanciati, guarda quanto prendono i “vecchi”


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Maggio 2019)

Ooooh finalmente qualcuno ha parlato. Parole che apprezzo molto, mi bastava un po di chiarezza. Sposerò anche io questo progetto e avranno il mio sostegno. Speriamo sbaglino il meno possibile...


----------



## pazzomania (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Che dire, non posso che dire che ha ragione su tutto, tutta la linea è ineccepibile.

Preferivo un dirigente italiano, ma questo sa sicuramente fare il suo lavoro. Ha contribuito a creare la MLS, poi Arsenal.. ora è da noi.

Di certo sa di cosa parla, vediamo come lavorerà.

Si puo' stare da due parti ragazzi: quella della logica e quella del tifoso che aspetta ancora chi viene a dilapidare il patrimonio per farci felici.

Ascoltate un *******, state dalla parte della logica, o sarete sempre incazzati.


----------



## andreima (29 Maggio 2019)

Paolo non può non rimanere ora che ha un compito così importante per la sua città e maglia..si riparte da lui se si vuole un progetto vero e rossonero


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Finalmente un po' di realismo

Non ci resta che avere fiducia e pazienza, fare un percorso stile Juve dopo la serie B, con acquisti mirati, lo stadio nuovo e i conti a posto


----------



## rossonerosud (29 Maggio 2019)

Ho letto l'intervista per intero. La parte più tranquillizzante è quando dice: investire molto sui giovani talenti MA NON PER RIVEDERLI, ma per farli diventare top Player nel milan


----------



## diavolo (29 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In sintesi, "vi prometto lacrime sudore e sangue", pare Churchill.
> Bisogna intanto ammettere che è stato molto diretto e chiaro. Il post è da salvare e e rileggere durante la stagione prima degli attacchi isterici del fine settimana.
> 
> Alcuni passaggi sono razionali e logici:
> ...



Tra le zavorre finanziarie ci sta pure lui.


----------



## ildemone85 (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



il bilanciamento tra giovani "talenti" e leader ma non top, chi sarebbero sti leader ? masiello e quagliarella ? la verità è che a novembre una volta certiificato il "progggettohh" fallimentare si parlerà di un nuovo closing, i giovani forti costano, poi se vogliono pigliare bidoni a 2 eu come abanda, finisci in lotta salvezza, altro che aumento ricavi, app moderne, ecc.., ma chi se la scarica sta app per avere news su tiago djalo..


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Maggio 2019)

Secondo me è ineccepibile. Bisognerebbe cominciare a capire che spendere vagonate di milioni non porta necessariamente alla rinascita, gli ultimi due anni sono abbastanza eloquenti.
Ci vuole chiarezza, a me ripartire con giocatori ambiziosi può andar bene, quello che non riuscirei a sopportare è trasformare il Milan in una squadra supermercato come la Roma, ma almeno apparentemente non sembra questa la volontà di Gazidis

Però su una cosa bisogna cambiare: basta allenatori improvvisati, un qualsiasi allenatore vero diverso da gattuso avrebbe portato la squadra attuale, costruita da Leonardo, in Champions


----------



## sipno (29 Maggio 2019)

A me le Sue parole sono piaciute moltissimo.

Se passa ai fatti, nel giro di 3 anni il Milan tornerà al top.

Ne sono convinto... Ragazzi questo è uno che sa il fatto suo... non è un caxzone..

Diamogli fiducia.


----------



## Casnop (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".


 Gazidis ha elevato Maldini al proprio livello decisionale, attribuendogli la responsabilità e l'onore della designazione del prossimo allenatore. È veramente difficile immaginare quale possa essere una maggiore latitudine di poteri in una società di calcio, fuor di quella della formazione del budget, che compete ovviamente agli azionisti e, su loro mandato, al CEO. Al nostro ex capitano viene affidato il cuore del club, ovvero il progetto tecnico per il futuro. Accetterà, perché ama questi colori. Un destino alla Rummenigge nel Bayern: iniziato come dirigente tecnico, proseguito come presidente. Glielo auguriamo.


----------



## Ciora (29 Maggio 2019)

Fino ad ora è stata riportata la barca sulla rotta, ma la gestione Elliott/Gazidis inizia solo dalla stagione 2019/2020.


----------



## hiei87 (29 Maggio 2019)

ilgallinaccio ha scritto:


> si è dura. ma finalmente, almeno dalle parole, c'è ci sono idee chiare, programmazione e non andare avanti di all in su all in.



La stoccata a Mirabelli e Fassone è chiara, e ci sta. Stiamo a vedere, c'è progetto giovani e progetto giovani. C'è il Borussia Dortmund, c'è l'Arsenal, la Roma, e poi via via fino all'Udinese. Certo, di progetti veramente vincenti se ne son visti pochi, ma valutiamo un passo alla volta. Già un buon 80-90% si vedrà con l'annuncio del prossimo allenatore


----------



## Casnop (29 Maggio 2019)

Nella intervista, parla del Milan come società aperta, internazionale, disponibile alle idee ed al talento di tutti e da tutto il mondo, senza discriminazioni di alcuno su alcuna base. Una specie di ONU del calcio, il cui tessuto connettivo sarà la maglia rossonera, e la voglia di onorarla. Diciamo che la sa raccontare molto bene, Gazidis, da buon avvocato, figlio di un avvocato liberal, attivista dei diritti civili nel Sudafrica dell'apartheid. In attesa dei fatti, la nostra apertura di credito.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (29 Maggio 2019)

Gazidis: Non compreremo giocatori per rivenderli, ma perché restino e facciano la storia futura del Milan"


----------



## Casnop (29 Maggio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Fino ad ora è stata riportata la barca sulla rotta, ma la gestione Elliott/Gazidis inizia solo dalla stagione 2019/2020.


Si. Inizia da ora, con questa intervista, il Milan di Gordon Singer ed Ivan Gazidis.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Onestamente? Tutto quello che mi aspettavo.
Da manager serio prima di parlare a vanvera ha voluto capire i meccanismi del calcio italiano e del Milan.

Su Leo e Rino alla fine sono stati due abbandoni, poi se indotti non lo sapremo mai

Le parole su Maldini sono importanti, alla faccia di chi parlava di smantellare la storia..ma giustamente si deve guardare avanti.

Ora il progetto è chiarissimo: non c'è più spazio per le dietrologie spicciole, la linea è tracciata ed è pure l'unica percorribile..adesso dipende solo dalla bravura, come per tutti


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Maggio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Gazidis ha elevato Maldini al proprio livello decisionale, attribuendogli la responsabilità e l'onore della designazione del prossimo allenatore. È veramente difficile immaginare quale possa essere una maggiore latitudine di poteri in una società di calcio, fuor di quella della formazione del budget, che compete ovviamente agli azionisti e, su loro mandato, al CEO. Al nostro ex capitano viene affidato il cuore del club, ovvero il progetto tecnico per il futuro. Accetterà, perché ama questi colori. Un destino alla Rummenigge nel Bayern: iniziato come dirigente tecnico, proseguito come presidente. Glielo auguriamo.



E capiremo anche se Paolo vuole davvero impegnarsi o se la sua idea era un ruolo operativo ma senza responsabilità reali (tipo l'anno scorso)


----------



## Wildbone (29 Maggio 2019)

Parole dure ma che servono un po' a tutti nel mondo Milan.
La situazione in cui versava il club era troppo grave perché Elliott arrivasse a fare massicci investimenti iniziali sul mercato; prima bisognava salvare il club e dargli una base finanziaria solida. L'aumento del fatturato è imprescindibile per un club con così tante spese, diffusione ecc. che sogna di tornare grande. Se compri 200 milioni di giocatori e poi ti ritrovi con bilanci da -300, stai solo portando il club nel baratro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Mic (29 Maggio 2019)

Elliot sta facendo quello che ha sempre fatto: ristrutturare beni.
Che il Dio del calcio ci voglia bene.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Maggio 2019)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> il bilanciamento tra giovani "talenti" e leader ma non top, chi sarebbero sti leader ? masiello e quagliarella ? la verità è che a novembre una volta certiificato il "progggettohh" fallimentare si parlerà di un nuovo closing, i giovani forti costano, poi se vogliono pigliare bidoni a 2 eu come abanda, finisci in lotta salvezza, altro che aumento ricavi, app moderne, ecc.., ma chi se la scarica sta app per avere news su tiago djalo..



Forse non é chiaro che indipendentemente dal closing chi arriverá dovrá per prima cosa pareggiare il bilancio altrimenti a questo giochino non giochi. Quindi arriverebbe un altro che indipendentemente dai soldi dovrá implementare il suo,proggettoooohhh come lo chiami tu in modo dispregiativo.

Non esistono magnati che possano risollevare il Milan con bilanci in passivo come secoli fa.

Prima lo capiscono tutti e prima possono seguire serenamente questa squadra se ne hanno ancora voglia.

Di fatto Berlusconi ci ha mandato in B sull’orlo del fallimento, non sposare il percorso di risanamento é insensato.

Ormai il Milan é rimasta l’unica squadra europea con il bilancio totalmente fuori controllo. Basta!


----------



## Albijol (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Il Milan è finito. Prima ce ne accorgiamo, più rimaniamo sereni.


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Non acquisteremo giovani per poi rivenderli. Vogliamo che facciano la storia del Milan. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



.


----------



## enigmistic02 (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Mi piace. Mi piace un sacco. Mi aspettavo chiarezza e l'ha donata, nei tempi giusti. Se mantiene le parole, grazie a lui potremo finalmente rinascere, ma ci vorrà tempo. Sembra uno che parla solo se ha qualcosa da dire, non per fare spettacolo.
Gazidis non è un accentratore di potere. Lui sceglierà i profili giusti da assegnare allo specifico ruolo, poi ad ognuno il suo. Se Maldini rifiuterà, significa che non si sente all'altezza del compito, che non è affatto semplice. Spendere e spandere per giocatori affermati è decisamente più semplice, diverso è saper massimizzare gli investimenti vedendo il talento là dove non è ancora stato riconosciuto a livello mondiale. 
Diverremo una società finalmente moderna, recuperando il gap accumulato dai primi anni 2000, e non sarà immediato. E torneremo grandi. Nel frattempo voglio godermi una squadra giovane e frizzante, che possa sorprendere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2019)

La parte migliore dell intervista originale è: " Non compreremo giovani talenti per rivenderli, ma perché restino e facciano la storia futura del Milan."


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Maggio 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il Milan è finito. Prima ce ne accorgiamo, più rimaniamo sereni.



Il Milan sta incominciando a tornare, chi seguirá il percorso si divertirá.
L’importante é capire che é un percorso e come tale necessita di tempo per completarsi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Maggio 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Mi piace. Mi piace un sacco. Mi aspettavo chiarezza e l'ha donata, nei tempi giusti. Se mantiene le parole, grazie a lui potremo finalmente rinascere, ma ci vorrà tempo. Sembra uno che parla solo se ha qualcosa da dire, non per fare spettacolo.
> Gazidis non è un accentratore di potere. Lui sceglierà i profili giusti da assegnare allo specifico ruolo, poi ad ognuno il suo. Se Maldini rifiuterà, significa che non si sente all'altezza del compito, che non è affatto semplice. Spendere e spandere per giocatori affermati è decisamente più semplice, diverso è saper massimizzare gli investimenti vedendo il talento là dove non è ancora stato riconosciuto a livello mondiale.
> Diverremo una società finalmente moderna, recuperando il gap accumulato dai primi anni 2000, e non sarà immediato. E torneremo grandi. Nel frattempo voglio godermi una squadra giovane e frizzante, che possa sorprendere.



Sottoscrivo anche le virgole.


----------



## ildemone85 (29 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Forse non é chiaro che indipendentemente dal closing chi arriverá dovrá per prima cosa pareggiare il bilancio altrimenti a questo giochino non giochi. Quindi arriverebbe un altro che indipendentemente dai soldi dovrá implementare il suo,proggettoooohhh come lo chiami tu in modo dispregiativo.
> 
> Non esistono magnati che possano risollevare il Milan con bilanci in passivo come secoli fa.
> 
> ...



nel calcio servono soldi a raffica, il resto è solo fumo, ce lo vedo il real a parlare di giovani sconosciuti a 2 eu, in un nanosecondo scappano tutti gli sponsor


----------



## Ema2000 (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Non riesco a condividere i giudizi positivi,
Gazidis sembra che sia cascato ora dal pero,
ha ribadito cose risapute, che sono già state dette l'anno scorso dallo stesso Leo,
Infatti Leo ha effettuato acquisti in chiave futuristica,
Paquetà, Piatek, Caldara, Castillejo, Bakayoko
Higuain era stato preso per dare sostanza ed esperienza in un ruolo in cui eravamo gravemente scoperti,
Anche del rischio fallimento si sapeva, quello che non dice è che grazie a questo Elliot ha preso il Milan a prezzo di saldo, tanto da lasciare ad alcuni qualche dubbio sulla limpidezza dell'operazione.

Se poi lui pensa di fare acquisti di futuri top player a cifre inferiori a quelle di Leo e di non sbagliare mai un colpo si accomodi, meriterebbe tutta la mia ammirazione.
Io leggo solo che per prendere un Sensi occorrono 25 M, Orsolini idem, per ragazzi come Chiesa e Barella che qualcosa devono ancora dimostrarla, si va sui 40/45, per un giovane emergente dalla B come Tonali probabilmente ne servono 30.
All'estero i prezzi non calano, a meno di non andare su totali sconosciuti, ma quanti puoi azzeccarne 1 o 2?
Gattuso è stato silurato, lui stesso qualche giorno prima aveva dichiarato che avrebbe fatto di tutto per restare al Milan, per giunta un progetto giovani da crescere l'avrebbe sicuramente deresponsabilizzato, per cui avrebbe avuto tutto l'interesse a portarlo avanti.

Su Maldini è chiaro che non ha ancora l'esperienza per ricoprire un ruolo decisionale, Palo ha tutta la mia stima ed è un uomo immagine da conservare,, ma è ancora un apprendista, per cui quando Gazidis parla di scelte condivise in realtà dice si fa solo quello che decido io.

Insomma vedo tanta ipocrisia, c'è stata una guerra di potere e Gazidis l'ha spuntata su Leonardo, tutto qui, per il resto nulla di nuovo sotto al sole


----------



## Casnop (29 Maggio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Parole dure ma che servono un po' a tutti nel mondo Milan.
> La situazione in cui versava il club era troppo grave perché Elliott arrivasse a fare massicci investimenti iniziali sul mercato; prima bisognava salvare il club e dargli una base finanziaria solida. L'aumento del fatturato è imprescindibile per un club con così tante spese, diffusione ecc. che sogna di tornare grande. Se compri 200 milioni di giocatori e poi ti ritrovi con bilanci da -300, stai solo portando il club nel baratro.


I costi per il personale, in un club come il Milan, sono incomprimibili oltre una certa soglia, perché il livello degli ingaggi è dettato dal mercato. Andare sotto una certa soglia significa cedere competitività. La storia dei nove anni di Gazidis quale CEO dell'Arsenal non dice di un manager che ha tagliato i costi del personale, ma che anzi li ha gradualmente elevati, a misura tuttavia della elevazione del livello dei ricavi, anno dopo anno, in perfetto equilibrio finanziario, ciò che ha consentito al club dei Gunners di godere per gli ultimi sedici anni consecutivi di utili di esercizio, reinvestiti nell'attività sociale, nel mentre venivano assorbiti, e poi estinti, i gravosi costi di costruzione del nuovo stadio. Questo non significa vincere? No, questo significa comprare i grandi giocatori quando ancora non lo sono a livello di cartellino e stipendio, e godere dei frutti delle loro capacità a livello di competitività di squadra, e di titoli, da cui trarre i mezzi per sostenere i loro futuri, e necessariamente più elevati stipendi. Un processo lungo, non esente da incidenti, in cui la qualità dei dirigenti dovrà esplicarsi almeno nella riduzione massimale di errori di valutazione. Fuor dei nomi e delle suggestioni, occorreranno talento ed idee anche da dietro una scrivania.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Maggio 2019)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> nel calcio servono soldi a raffica, il resto è solo fumo, ce lo vedo il real a parlare di giovani sconosciuti a 2 eu, in un nanosecondo scappano tutti gli sponsor



Peccato che il Real fattura 700 milioni l'anno e il Milan 220...


----------



## mil77 (29 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E capiremo anche se Paolo vuole davvero impegnarsi o se la sua idea era un ruolo operativo ma senza responsabilità reali (tipo l'anno scorso)



Appunto perché se Maldini non accetterà non sarà perché non crede nel progetto ma perché non si sentirà in grado di assumersi le responsabilità richieste


----------



## Casnop (29 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Peccato che il Real fattura 700 milioni l'anno e il Milan 220...


Trascurabile dettaglio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Non riesco a condividere i giudizi positivi,
> Gazidis sembra che sia cascato ora dal pero,
> ha ribadito cose risapute, che sono già state dette l'anno scorso dallo stesso Leo,
> Infatti Leo ha effettuato acquisti in chiave futuristica,
> ...



Ma quanto è bello il mondo ? leggiamo la stessa cosa e capiamo due cose completamente diverse.


----------



## Wetter (29 Maggio 2019)

Che dire,belle parole,finalmente sembrerebbe esserci una programmazione.Ora abbiamo bisogno di due cose:la volontà di TUTTI di perseguire questo obiettivo e la FORTUNA.
La fortuna di azzeccare le scelte,dall'allenatore ai giovani,la fortuna di creare/ristrutturare uno stadio di proprietà,la fortuna di non essere falcidiati dagli infortuni la prossima stagione.Visto come sono andate le ultime stagioni direi che siamo in credito con la dea bendata.


----------



## Garrincha (29 Maggio 2019)

Maldini imho sta riflettendo per capire se avrà vero potere decisionale o meno, gli hanno fatto la stessa offerta di Fassone al che lui chiese "ma se io e il Ds (Mirabelli) la vediamo differentemente chi la spunta?" per Fassone contava Mirabelli, da vedere per Gazidis, lì si decide la permanenza o meno di Maldini


----------



## IlMusagete (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Non acquisteremo giovani per poi rivenderli. Vogliamo che facciano la storia del Milan. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Di certo c'è che sa decisamente comunicare in modo convincente, detto ciò delle parole al momento me ne faccio poco, abbiamo visto in tempi recenti come ad una parlantina decisamente efficace sia comunque susseguita una totale incapacità nel ruolo (riferimenti a Fassone casuali), quindi si parla di aria fritta e al momento non abbocco, in questo momento ha giocato la carta "voglio essere onesto con voi" continuando però a dire mezze verità; la parte sui giovani da far diventare top e non rivenderli, cosa avrebbe dovuto dire, compriamo i talenti per farli diventare delle mega plusvalenze? Dai ragazzi, ragioniamo su.

Il discorso di smetterla di fare all in su una singola stagione manco fossimo al tavolo da poker è giustissimo per carità, sono anni che son disposto a qualche anno di transizione purchè si riveda la luce in fondo al tunnel e ci sia una programmazione chiara e che punti poi sull'auto-sostenibilità, detto ciò l'effettiva serietà del progetto la vedrò solo alla scelta del nuovo allenatore e dalla fiducia che ha Paolo in tutto questo, da lì non si scappa. 
Aspettiamo.


----------



## James Watson (29 Maggio 2019)

So che molti non la pensano così ma queste sono esattamente le parole che volevo sentire dire. 
Niente prese per i fondelli, ma discorsi chiari. Abbiamo una situazione economica disastrosa, ripartire sarà un percorso lungo e tortuoso (non che ci volesse molto a capirlo), ma l'obiettivo è quello di tornare in alto. Mi piace chi dice le cose come stanno. 
Altro che rivincere la champions entro pochi anni (realisticamente credo che chi aveva in testa queste cose fosse un po' fuori dal mondo). Partiamo da un quarto posto sfumato più per errori nostri (gli errori si possono sempre correggere), non proprio da zero. C'è da lavorare, e molto, ma preferisco la concretezza di un Gazidis, che i proclami di Galliani.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Maggio 2019)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> nel calcio servono soldi a raffica, il resto è solo fumo, ce lo vedo il real a parlare di giovani sconosciuti a 2 eu, in un nanosecondo scappano tutti gli sponsor



Ma non é assolutamente vero!

Non c’é una singola proprietá (tranne rare eccezioni) che mette un singolo euro nelle societá di calcio! Quasi tutti anzi portano via soldi sotto forma di dividendi talvolta.

Secondo te gli Agnelli hanno messo un solo euro nella Juve negli ultimi 8 anni? No! Neanche un euro!

Sapete invece chi é l’unico ad averceli messi di brutto? Elliot che ne ha messi 36 per l’aumento di capitale a Giugno dell’anno scorso e 170 piú gli interessi maturati (in totale 184 milioni) a Luglio dell’anno scorso azzerando i bond che aveva aperti verso il Milan!

Questa favola del proprietario che mette i soldi per il mercato é una cosa di oltre 10 anni fa!

Non é e non puó piú essere cosí. Anche Gazidis oggi lo ha spiegato! 

Prima i tifosi tutti lo capiscono e prima ci puó essere serenitá di giudizio.

I soldi nelle squadre li mettono solo imtifosi o direttamente o comprando prodotti dagli sponsor o dai fornitori di servizi )tv...)


----------



## Aron (29 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Non riesco a condividere i giudizi positivi,
> Gazidis sembra che sia cascato ora dal pero,
> ha ribadito cose risapute, che sono già state dette l'anno scorso dallo stesso Leo,
> Infatti Leo ha effettuato acquisti in chiave futuristica,
> ...




Per lui Sensi è già un top. Sarà l'unico giovane che comprerà a 25 milioni (anche perchè rientra Locatelli nell'affare), e a cui forse si aggiungerà Saint-Maximin. Per il resto comprerà tanti giovani di 5/10/15 milioni come faceva all'Arsenal, a cui si sommeranno dei prestiti con diritto. 

Lui è davvero convinto di poter lanciare dei giovani under 23 prendendoli a costi bassissimi e con quelli farci sia la squadra sia il player trading. All'Arsenal credeva di avere difficoltà a questo suo progetto per la forza bruta degli altri club, qui in Italia pensa di avere maggior campo libero.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Maggio 2019)

Giusto cosi. E' dal 2011 che chiedevamo di ripartire e finalmente la societa' che ora abbiamo e' intenzionata a farlo. Nei prossimi anni ci sara' da soffrire, come abbiamo sofferto in questi ultimi 6 anni, la differenza però e' che da una parte ora c'e' davvero l'intenzione di far crescere il club e rilanciarlo, dall'altra ci riempivano di paroloni arrivando poi a giugno con ottavi posti e passavi di bilancio mostruosi che per poco non ci portavano al fallimento.

Sono disposto ad aspettare anni, l'importante e' che ci sia, come sembra, un progetto serio a 360 gradi. Forza Milan!


----------



## Aron (29 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma non é assolutamente vero!
> 
> Non c’é una singola proprietá (tranne rare eccezioni) che mette un singolo euro nelle societá di calcio! Quasi tutti anzi portano via soldi sotto forma di dividendi talvolta.
> 
> ...




Le proprietà investono eccome. 
In Italia come al solito si diffondono leggi metropolitane per offuscare le menti.


----------



## robs91 (29 Maggio 2019)

Parole anche condivisibili,ma resta il fatto che siamo praticamente a giugno senza dt,ds e allenatore.Per la situazione in cui siamo e per il progetto dei "giovani" che hanno in mente(dove non puoi sbagliare quasi nulla) mi sembra un pò tutto improvvisato.


----------



## MassimoRE (29 Maggio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Sarebbe anche ora che qualche giornale lo riconosca e faccia due domande a Berlusconi e Galliani, che hanno lasciato il club in una situazione drammatica, cedendolo poi in mano a un fantomatico imprenditore cinese di cui non si sapeva nulla e che è tornato immediatamente ad essere un fantasma.



Parole sante, che ovviamente rimarranno senza risposta


----------



## Swaitak (29 Maggio 2019)

apparte la perdita di tempo nell 'aspettare Maldini per poter programmare la prossima stagione , non mi sembrano delle dichiarazioni catastrofiche . E' ovvio ,ed io sono d'accordo, che non si possano piu comprare ex top player alla Higuain o Fabregas . Vedremo di che livello saranno i giovani di esperienza che porteranno, poi potremo giudicare


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Maggio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> I costi per il personale, in un club come il Milan, sono incomprimibili oltre una certa soglia, perché il livello degli ingaggi è dettato dal mercato. Andare sotto una certa soglia significa cedere competitività. La storia dei nove anni di Gazidis quale CEO dell'Arsenal non dice di un manager che ha tagliato i costi del personale, ma che anzi li ha gradualmente elevati, a misura tuttavia della elevazione del livello dei ricavi, anno dopo anno, in perfetto equilibrio finanziario, ciò che ha consentito al club dei Gunners di godere per gli ultimi sedici anni consecutivi di utili di esercizio, reinvestiti nell'attività sociale, nel mentre venivano assorbiti, e poi estinti, i gravosi costi di costruzione del nuovo stadio. Questo non significa vincere? No, questo significa comprare i grandi giocatori quando ancora non lo sono a livello di cartellino e stipendio, e godere dei frutti delle loro capacità a livello di competitività di squadra, e di titoli, da cui trarre i mezzi per sostenere i loro futuri, e necessariamente più elevati stipendi. Un processo lungo, non esente da incidenti, in cui la qualità dei dirigenti dovrà esplicarsi almeno nella riduzione massimale di errori di valutazione. Fuor dei nomi e delle suggestioni, occorreranno talento ed idee anche da dietro una scrivania.



Questa volta non basta. I mancati rinnovi di Abate e Zapata, che tecnicamente ci stavano, sono emblematici.

Una squadra che deve avere un monte ingaggi lordo intorno ai 100-110 milioni, non può pagare 4,5 milioni lordi ad uno che gioca una decina di partite l’anno.

4,5 li posso dare al titolare. La riserva deve prendere 1,5-2,5 milioni.

Attraverso questa scalabilitá dei compensi passa la sostenibilitá del monte ingaggi senza penalizzare troppo la squadra titolare.

Il Milan storicamente é stato abituato ad avere un minimo ingaggio dei giocatori non troppo distante tra titolari e riserve (tranne le stelle assolute). Questo per permettere una piú agevole gestione dello spogliatoio, della rosa e dei rinnovi (immagina una riserva che scalza il titolare, ma prende 1/5 del suo ingaggio...).

Ma non potrá piú essere cosí. Bisognerá fare scelte e farle accettare a livello di gestione della squadra. 

Voglio fare un confronto tra gli stipendi nostri e quelli dei nostri “competitor” del futuro breve. Immagino che tra il ventesimo della rosa di Milan, Napoli, Lazio ci sia un abbisso come differenza di ingaggio.

Li bisognerá scavare tanto.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Non acquisteremo giovani per poi rivenderli. Vogliamo che facciano la storia del Milan. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Conoscendo i managers, sono parole estremamente dure, ancorché corrette.

Aspettiamoci tempi lunghi e difficoltà iniziali molto ma molto difficili da affrontare. A questo punto credo che verrà smantellato tutto, ceduti parecchi giocatori e fatta ripartire la baracca come una startup.

Non so se Maldini accetterà, difficile coniugare l'anima Milan di un tempo, e la voglia di vittorie, con le restrizioni del caso. Vediamo, ma prevedo che il tifo Milan e il forum sarà incandescente nel prossimo futuro. Saranno prese decisioni apparentemente inspiegabili da un punto di vista puramente calcistico, quindi prepariamoci. Purtroppo, i quasi 10 anni di mediocrità e sofferenza sono stati cancellati da questa intervista e dobbiamo fare finta che non siano mai esistiti, perché ce ne saranno ancora altri, i deboli di fegato credo avranno ancora da patire. Ma auguriamoci il meglio.

A margine, vorrei sottolineare che, SE E' VERO quello che dice Gazidis, la precedente gestione ci ha definitivamente affossato, grazie a campagne di centinaia di M di Euro, nonostante la situazione probabilmente già precaria.

Di nuovo grazie a questi personaggi (che ancora parlano) che ci hanno messo in queste condizioni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Le proprietà investono eccome.
> In Italia come al solito si diffondono leggi metropolitane per offuscare le menti.



Ma dove? Ma chi?
Hai guardato i bilanci?

Mi sai citare gli investimenti della proprietá di:
Juventus
Napoli
Manchester Utd
Liverpool
Bayern
Real
Barcellona
Borussia Dortmund
Arsenal
Lione
....

Ho citato n squadre a caso.

Vai a vedere quanti aumenti di capitale (é il modo con cui le proprietá iniettano i soldi nelle societá) hanno fatto!

A me risultano zero virgola zero.

Anzi i Glazer allo UTD hanno fatto assumere i figli come consulenti pagati 5 milioni l’anno per succhiare i soldi alla societá....

Dai...l basta con queste favole della proprietá che mette i soldi...

Forse un pó,lomfanno PSG, City e Inter, ma per far passare 20-30 milioni extra in bilancio devono fare dei pasticci assurdi (e il City per qualche magheggio di 7 anni fa rischia l’esclusione...)

Ragazzi, capiamolo che é meglio.


----------



## Andris (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato.. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara: togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: 1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. l calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solideVogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Non acquisteremo giovani per poi rivenderli. Vogliamo che facciano la storia del Milan. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo ".



alluluja,parla Gazidis.
alla fine l'unico che non parlerà sarà Leonardo,grande delusione

comunque parla di elevare il valore della squadra,non decrescita.
sì parla di giovani,ma non per rivenderli e far plusvalenze.

sono abbastanza soddisfatto di queste sue dichiarazioni.


----------



## Ema2000 (29 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma quanto è bello il mondo ? leggiamo la stessa cosa e capiamo due cose completamente diverse.



Mi interessa il tuo parere, perchè sei sempre equilibrato,
tu cosa capisci di nuovo che non era già stato ribadito in precedenza?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Conoscendo i managers, sono parole estremamente dure, ancorché corrette.
> 
> Aspettiamoci tempi lunghi e difficoltà iniziali molto ma molto difficili da affrontare. A questo punto credo che verrà smantellato tutto, ceduti parecchi giocatori e fatta ripartire la baracca come una startup.
> 
> ...



É cosí...
Il riferimento alla precedente gestione lo si vede quando parla della,scelta di fare degli all-in rischiosi.
Spendi tanto sperando di accedere a ricavi aggiuntivi futuri, ma poi ti ritrovi con i costi impennati e i ricavi mancanti.

La politica di Gazidis é tagliare i costi che ti da certezza sui bilanci e poi se hai lavorato bene con le risorse a disposizione (comunque discrete per il panorama italiano) ed accedi a ricavi aggiuntivi puoi usarle per accelerare il processo.
Era una cosa che andava fatta almeno 10 anni fa.


----------



## MassimoRE (29 Maggio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Maldini imho sta riflettendo per capire se avrà vero potere decisionale o meno, gli hanno fatto la stessa offerta di Fassone al che lui chiese "ma se io e il Ds (Mirabelli) la vediamo differentemente chi la spunta?" per Fassone contava Mirabelli, da vedere per Gazidis, lì si decide la permanenza o meno di Maldini



Sarebbe la stessa cosa se il ds lo scegliesse Gazidis (come Fassone aveva scelto Mirabelli), ma lui nell'intervista dice che sarà Paolo stesso a scegliere il ds.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> So che molti non la pensano così ma queste sono esattamente le parole che volevo sentire dire.
> Niente prese per i fondelli, ma discorsi chiari. Abbiamo una situazione economica disastrosa, ripartire sarà un percorso lungo e tortuoso (non che ci volesse molto a capirlo), ma l'obiettivo è quello di tornare in alto. Mi piace chi dice le cose come stanno.
> Altro che rivincere la champions entro pochi anni (realisticamente credo che chi aveva in testa queste cose fosse un po' fuori dal mondo). Partiamo da un quarto posto sfumato più per errori nostri (gli errori si possono sempre correggere), non proprio da zero. C'è da lavorare, e molto, ma preferisco la concretezza di un Gazidis, che i proclami di Galliani.



Amen fratello.


----------



## Albijol (29 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il Milan sta incominciando a tornare, chi seguirá il percorso si divertirá.
> L’importante é capire che é un percorso e come tale necessita di tempo per completarsi.



Ma se il nostro AD in persona ha appena dichiarato che vuole fare un progetto tipo Atalanta, dove è che stiamo incominciando a tornare? Poi fatemi capire non siamo riusciti ad andare in Champions con oltre 300 di milioni investiti in due anni, con disinvestimenti e giovani di belle speranze voi credete veramente che ce la faremo?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Non acquisteremo giovani per poi rivenderli. Vogliamo che facciano la storia del Milan. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".


Zero fiducia da parte mia. Tra le righe ha fatto capire che i giocatori di esperienza che arriveranno saranno a parametro zero e con ingaggio basso perchè vogliono investire solo su under 23. Quindi certamente gli esperti non saranno certamente giocatori di spessore. Il livello sarà quello degli Zapata. Sugli under 23 bisogna capire, perché come ho sempre detto un conto è investire su Jovic, Havertz, Joad Felix, Bergwijn, Everton, un altro conto su Duncan, Sensi e gente di quel livello.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Maggio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Trascurabile dettaglio.



Infatti mi chiedo perché io col mio stipendietto non sono ai caraibi 6 mesi all'anno..che fesso, infondo mica si fa in base alle possibilità nella vita reale..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Maggio 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma se il nostro AD in persona ha appena dichiarato che vuole fare un progetto tipo Atalanta, dove è che stiamo incominciando a tornare? Poi fatemi capire non siamo riusciti ad andare in Champions con oltre 300 di milioni investiti in due anni, con disinvestimenti e giovani di belle speranze voi credete veramente che ce la faremo?



A tornare prima o poi in champions? Sicuro
L’anno prossimo? No ma non importanperché se per farlo devi tenere questo livello di spese saresti stato comunque out o con i proventi confiscati come minimo e quindi out.

Come lo si fa?

Abbiamo un budget suepriore o pari a Napoli, Roma, Lazio, Atalanta anche chiudendo a pari il bilancio.
Basta spendere oculatamente, almeno non peggio delle squadre citate sopra.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Non acquisteremo giovani per poi rivenderli. Vogliamo che facciano la storia del Milan. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Allora gli under 23 giovani forti costano..
Ma anche gli under 23 semi-sconosciuti costano lo stesso.

Non siamo più nell'epoca dei Kaka a 6 mln di euro.

Esattamente dove vuole trovare giovani forti a 4/5 mln di euro? Sopratutto ora, iniziare a programmare al 29 maggio? Auguri.


----------



## Aron (29 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma dove? Ma chi?
> Hai guardato i bilanci?
> 
> Mi sai citare gli investimenti della proprietá di:
> ...




La Juventus ha investito a saldo negativo nel 2010 e nel 2011. Googla _ultimouomo crescita sostenibile juventus_

In Inghilterra quasi tutti i club investono a saldo negativo. Uno dei pochissimi club che si è totalmente autofinanziato è l'Arsenal, e infatti si vedono i risultati.
Questo è un grafico che mostra gli interventi diretti delle proprietà dal 2008 al 2017.
La proprietà del City ci ha messo di suo oltre un miliardo di euro. Quella del Liverpool 257 milioni. Il Leicester (IL LEICESTER!) 205 milioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma non é assolutamente vero!
> 
> Non c’é una singola proprietá (tranne rare eccezioni) che mette un singolo euro nelle societá di calcio! Quasi tutti anzi portano via soldi sotto forma di dividendi talvolta.
> 
> ...



Va beh ma è una cosa che non andrebbe neanche spiegata, basterebbe ragionare 2 secondi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Non acquisteremo giovani per poi rivenderli. Vogliamo che facciano la storia del Milan. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Mi ricorda molto il primo "onesto", "integerrimo", "appassionato", discorso di Monti da Presidente del Consiglio. 

E' andata bene poi, tantissimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Maggio 2019)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Parole anche condivisibili,ma resta il fatto che siamo praticamente a giugno senza dt,ds e allenatore.Per la situazione in cui siamo e per il progetto dei "giovani" che hanno in mente(dove non puoi sbagliare quasi nulla) mi sembra un pò tutto improvvisato.



Potrebbe anche essere che Leo abbiamo preso un po' tutti alla sprovvista..


----------



## Solo (29 Maggio 2019)

Vabbé dai, progetto barboni.

Così non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Mi interessa il tuo parere, perchè sei sempre equilibrato,
> tu cosa capisci di nuovo che non era già stato ribadito in precedenza?



Niente di nuovo nuovo, ha però messo in chiaro le cose. 
Crescita coerente, niente soldi buttati e soprattutto “ prenderemo giovani forti, non li rivenderemo e li faremo diventare fortissimi da noi” . Praticamente ha sbugiardato mesi di notizie dei media. 

Ha spiegato tutto in modo chiaro e limpido senza fare voli pindarici.


----------



## Black (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Non acquisteremo giovani per poi rivenderli. Vogliamo che facciano la storia del Milan. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



dichiarazioni interessanti e condivisibili. Purtroppo, vista la situazione, serve ripartire da zero. 

Quello però che non capisco è come mai al 29 Maggio siamo senza allenatore e soprattutto senza DS? la ricostruzione della squadra chi dovrebbe farla? se si vuole intervenire sul mercato, acquistando e vendendo ci serve assolutamente un DS... mi aspetto che venga annunciato a brevissimo. Idem per l'allenatore perchè se si vuole sbandierare un progetto di rifondazione l'allenatore è essenziale, anche per scegliere i giocatori. 
Altrimenti è tutta aria fritta, come fece Fassone


----------



## Black (29 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Niente di nuovo nuovo, ha però messo in chiaro le cose.
> Crescita coerente, niente soldi buttati e soprattutto “ prenderemo giovani forti, non li rivenderemo e li faremo diventare fortissimi da noi” . Praticamente ha sbugiardato mesi di notizie dei media.
> 
> Ha spiegato tutto in modo chiaro e limpido senza fare voli pindarici.



ok, si tutto bello. Ma non ti sembra che siamo un pò in ritardo? se vuoi rifondare, e siamo ormai a Giugno, come fai a presentarti senza un DS? non lo sapeva già che Leo era inadatto per puntare sui giovani? le trattative vanno cominciate per tempo. A meno che non si stia muovendo Moncada, non capisco come può pensare di iniziare da zero a Giugno


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> ok, si tutto bello. Ma non ti sembra che siamo un pò in ritardo? se vuoi rifondare, e siamo ormai a Giugno, come fai a presentarti senza un DS? non lo sapeva già che Leo era inadatto per puntare sui giovani? le trattative vanno cominciate per tempo. A meno che non si stia muovendo Moncada, non capisco come può pensare di iniziare da zero a Giugno



Fratello questo è quello che pensi tu, magari ( ma ovviamente non lo può dire ) ha già pronti 2 nomi da sottoporre a Maldini i quali hanno già mosso le loro pedine. 

Non abbiamo a che fare con dei pirla, so che fa meno notizia ma è così. Lasciateli lavorare.


----------



## First93 (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Non acquisteremo giovani per poi rivenderli. Vogliamo che facciano la storia del Milan. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Era ora che parlasse e facesse un po' di chiarezza, in un anno ha rilasciato appena 2 interviste. La strada da intraprendere è questa, che piaccia o no, vuoi per il FFP o perchè Elliot non vuole smiliardare, altre scorciatoie non ci sono. Quello che ci aspetta è un percorso come l'inter, fatto di prestiti e acquisti di giovani promettenti, anche se devo ammettere che un po' la cosa mi spaventa. I cuginastri hanno una proprietà che ha gonfiato il fatturato autosponsorizzandosi, in modo tale da rientrare più facilmente nei parametri del FFP, inoltre hanno fatto diversi accordi con altre società per fare più plusvalenze (Bastoni, Radu e tanti altri), noi faremo altrettanto? O meglio, saremo in grado di fare altrettanto? 

Riguardo al discorso "nuova Udinese" come dicono alcuni, sappiate che è praticamente impossibile. Il Milan fattura 3 volte l'udinese, quindi ha maggiore possibilità di spese in ottica FFP. Le uniche squadre che fatturano più di noi sono Juve e Inter, con le altre siamo circa in pari o superiori. La nostra fortuna è che ci chiamiamo Milan, altrimenti questa squadra sarebbe già morta da un pezzo, però grazie a questo nome abbiamo la possibilità di tornare su.


----------



## LucACM9 (29 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora gli under 23 giovani forti costano..
> Ma anche gli under 23 semi-sconosciuti costano lo stesso.
> 
> Non siamo più nell'epoca dei Kaka a 6 mln di euro.
> ...



il nostro centravanti quando non lo conoscevano neanche i genitori, è stato pagato la pochezza di 4 milioni, jovic è stato preso in prestito con diritto a 7 e ora ne vale 60. serve gente abile a cercare talenti ancora sconosciuti e non avremo problemi a pagarli poco


----------



## Lo Gnu (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Non acquisteremo giovani per poi rivenderli. Vogliamo che facciano la storia del Milan. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Era ora, finalmente ha parlato. Da quest'intervista emergono dei punti molto interessanti:

1)Ha parlato solo ora spiegando il perché ha fatto questo ritardo. Tradotto, ci sono, c'ero, ci sarò, mi stavo solo ambientando.

2)No conflitti con Leo, ma è andato via lui (altrove ho letto che va verso nuove sfide). Poi può essere anche che Leo non sposi più la politica perché vuole tutto e subito ed è incompatibile con il percorso di Elliot, ma resta il fatto che vengono smentiti così i conflitti interni.

3)Vengono sbugiardati Ordine e tutti i giornalai riguardo alle plusvalenze, stando a Gazidis NON avevano ragione. Speriamo. 

Al momento è stato chiaro e per me ha preso un po' di punti, perché basandomi sul suo precedente silenzio e sulle parole dei giornalisti, stavo arrivando a detestarlo. In quest'intervista è stato onesto. Ora vedremo se le sue parole saranno vere. A questo punto spero solo in una cosa: Paolo, resta per favore!!!!


----------



## AllanX (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta.



 da questo punto in poi ho cominciato a non credere più nemmeno ad una parola di tutto quello che ha detto. Dopo averci fatto aspettare quasi un anno se ne esce come niente fosse con un affermazione del genere... Qualcuno lo avvisi che lo strumento per cancellare la memoria di man in black non é ancora stato inventato. Riprovaci il prossimo anno Gaz


----------



## Djici (29 Maggio 2019)

LucACM9 ha scritto:


> il nostro centravanti quando non lo conoscevano neanche i genitori, è stato pagato la pochezza di 4 milioni, jovic è stato preso in prestito con diritto a 7 e ora ne vale 60. serve gente abile a cercare talenti ancora sconosciuti e non avremo problemi a pagarli poco



Il punto è che se per esempio Leo avesse comprato anche Piatek a 4 mln dalla Polonia, Piatek non avrebbe avuto le opportunità di mettersi in mostra come al Genoa. 
Non sarebbe stato immaginabile che partisse come titolare. E avrebbe faticato giocando 10 o 15 minuti ogni 2 o 3 partite. 
Noi dobbiamo fare bene e subito. 
Anzi dovevamo. 
Ora forse qualsiasi giocatore potrà crescere con calma... E sarà festa in caso di preliminari di Europa League


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Maggio 2019)

LucACM9 ha scritto:


> il nostro centravanti quando non lo conoscevano neanche i genitori, è stato pagato la pochezza di 4 milioni, jovic è stato preso in prestito con diritto a 7 e ora ne vale 60. serve gente abile a cercare talenti ancora sconosciuti e non avremo problemi a pagarli poco



Quelle squadre che dici te sono anni, ripeto ANNI che sono abituati a lavorare in quel modo. Una struttura come quella non si costruisce in uno o due anni ma di più. Quelle squadre vivono per quella politica è il loro pane

Il Milan non ha un sistema del genere, non è culturalmente abiutata. Ed anche se si vuole implementare ci si mette anni non uno o due anni ma molti di più. 

Aggiungo un'altra cosa. Se il Milan domani si presenta in Polonia per prendere Piatek, il club tizio di dice "eh ma tu sei il Milan fatturi un mucchio bene 15 mln.. anzi no 20 mln di euro"
Se il Genoa domani si presenta in Polonia per prendere Piatek, il club tizio dice "ah ma se il Genoa ok 4 mln di euro ti do il giocatore".

Anche se il Milan è un club che non vince da secoli e fa schifo a livello sportivo e societario, rimane pur sempre agli occhi degli altri club una società importante che ha un fatturato importante.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (29 Maggio 2019)

Dichiarazioni ineccepibili.


----------



## Ema2000 (29 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Niente di nuovo nuovo, ha però messo in chiaro le cose.
> Crescita coerente, niente soldi buttati e soprattutto “ prenderemo giovani forti, non li rivenderemo e li faremo diventare fortissimi da noi” . Praticamente ha sbugiardato mesi di notizie dei media.
> 
> Ha spiegato tutto in modo chiaro e limpido senza fare voli pindarici.



Per me non ha detto ne più ne meno le cose che ci vengono ripetute fin dai tempi di Galliani, salvo poi sperperare denaro in operazioni cervellotiche.

Non seguirei le boutade giornalistiche, (anche se ultimamente purtroppo ci azzeccano nelle cose negative), tipo saremo la prossima Udinese, è ovvio che non puoi prendere una società come il Milan e pensare di guadagnarci mantenendo un livello da comprimaria, del resto nessun tifoso milanista ha mai chiesto di vincere la Champions in un anno o di comprare top player da 100 M, ma obiettivamente i profili di giocatori giovani che indica Gazidis hanno un costo simile a quelli presi da Leonardo, anche perchè per il momento la primavera non sfornerà altri emergenti come è accaduto negli ultimi anni.

Gazidis ha ribadito i programmi già ufficializzati all'arrivo di Leo, ora cambiano tutto il direttivo tecnico senza apparente spiegazione,
non comprendo di cosa dovremmo essere tranquillizzati.

Insomma per capirci meglio, io credo anche alle parole di Gazidis, ma non spiegano la cacciata di Leo, che stava seguendo questa strada, a mio parere con acquisti incoraggianti.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Non acquisteremo giovani per poi rivenderli. Vogliamo che facciano la storia del Milan. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Questo è un altro troll.. ormai io non mi fido più di nessuno dopo l'esperienza di Galliani e Fessone


----------



## LucACM9 (29 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quelle squadre che dici te sono anni, ripeto ANNI che sono abituati a lavorare in quel modo. Una struttura come quella non si costruisce in uno o due anni ma di più. Quelle squadre vivono per quella politica è il loro pane
> 
> Il Milan non ha un sistema del genere, non è culturalmente abiutata. Ed anche se si vuole implementare ci si mette anni non uno o due anni ma molti di più.
> 
> ...



si son d’accordo sulla prima parte, adesso bisognerà capire che la linea sarà quella che piaccia o no. il discorso che ci farebbero pagare un giocatore molto di più di quel che vale non mi convince, allora kakà ai tempi ce lo avrebbero dovuto vendere per 35 milioni, visto che eravamo la squadra più forte del mondo.


----------



## Lo Gnu (29 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Insomma per capirci meglio, io credo anche alle parole di Gazidis, ma non spiegano la cacciata di Leo, che stava seguendo questa strada, a mio parere con acquisti incoraggianti.



Nella lunga intervista rilasciata alla Gazzetta lui ha detto espressamente "cerca nuove sfide". 
Forse arrivando prima di Gazidis, si è reso conto solo dopo del reale progetto e sapendo che ci vuole pazienza e che magari lui non è in grado o non vuole più supportare il progetto Elliot, ha deciso di lasciare per provare a fare il ds in club con progetti differenti. 

Forse per lo stesso motivo Maldini sta prendendo tempo per decidere.


----------



## Zenos (29 Maggio 2019)

A me l'intervista è piaciuta. Che poi praticamente diciamocela tutta, è il percorso che ha fatto la Juve in 6 anni prima di iniziare a vincere gli scudi,solo che all'epoca non hanno avuto tutta la risonanza mediatica negativa che stiamo subendo noi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Maggio 2019)

Quello che volevano tutti: chiarezza, e più di così non si può.

In 25 righe ha demoilito tutte le illazioni della stampa che brancolando nel buio spara a caso. Ottimo.

Forza Milan


----------



## kekkopot (29 Maggio 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> E qui si voleva Conte, i Top Player ma la situazione era molto più grave di quanto si pensasse. L'iscrizione a rischio di un anno fa allora era vero.


Quando ho letto quella parte son sbiancato.

Diciamolo chiaramente: se quello che dice è vero, la stagione è stata super (nonostante potesse andar meglio con un vero allenatore. Ma con quei chiari di Luna, ci credo che la scelta del nuovo allenatore non sia stata la priorità)


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Analisi corretta la tua, mi permetto solo di dire che il rispetto del FPF può passare anche dal taglio dei rami secchi.
> Prova a fare due conti quanto ci costa la panchina, per assurdo se avessimo una panchina da 1 milione l uno ( esagero ) avremmo molti soldi da dare ai titolari. Gli stipendi al Milan non sono bilanciati, guarda quanto prendono i “vecchi”



Giusto. Ma sono anche quelli più difficili da cedere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giusto. Ma sono anche quelli più difficili da cedere.



E ma per forza di cose è cosi. Va via montolivo e Bertolacci e hai pagato Donnarumma. 

Il nostro problema ( e questa è la cosa fondamentale ) non sono i soldi spesi per gli stipendi ma la quantità enorme di soldi spesi male.


----------



## Davidoff (29 Maggio 2019)

Discorso chiaro e realistico, invito comunque a prepararsi a vendite eccellenti annuali. Se veramente vogliono raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio e coprire le perdite dell'ultimo triennio non si scappa, non basta tagliare gli stipendi, rischieremmo comunque di essere squalificati dalle coppe europee.
Che dire, abbiamo buttato nel cesso 7 anni grazie ai maiali che si sono succeduti al comando e ora dovremo buttarne nel cesso altri per risalire, scoraggiante. Partendo con uno svantaggio tecnico ed economico simile non credo torneremo mai a competere con l'elite europea, diventeremo una comprimaria fissa in Champions stile Roma o Napoli. Spero almeno che vedremo un calcio migliore.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Non acquisteremo giovani per poi rivenderli. Vogliamo che facciano la storia del Milan. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Nel giro di poco diventeremo il club con più app. Dai che ce la facciamo. 
Scherzi a parte, discorso che capisco pur con tanta amarezza. Anni difficili ci attendono.. In attesa di nuove speranze.


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Maggio 2019)

Gazidis ha praticamente detto quello che ho scritto io due giorni fa...

Progetto che sposo in pieno, parole belle a cui spero ci siano anche i fatti, Gazidis è la miglior figura che potevamo avere, la nostra salvezza. Ha già potato qualche ramo secco (Leonardo), ora speriamo in qualche bella sorpresa in panchina e dirigenziale.


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Non acquisteremo giovani per poi rivenderli. Vogliamo che facciano la storia del Milan. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".





Io sto con Gazidis, forse doveva parlare prima ma mi sembra un uomo di competizione estrema, quel "non vogliamo sbagliare nulla" secondo me è molto importante.


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Maggio 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma se il nostro AD in persona ha appena dichiarato che vuole fare un progetto tipo Atalanta, dove è che stiamo incominciando a tornare? Poi fatemi capire non siamo riusciti ad andare in Champions con oltre 300 di milioni investiti in due anni, con disinvestimenti e giovani di belle speranze voi credete veramente che ce la faremo?



300 mln spesi come? Malissimo...

Spendere tantissimo non vuol dire vincere
Non spendere non vuole dire non vincere


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Non acquisteremo giovani per poi rivenderli. Vogliamo che facciano la storia del Milan. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Attenzione però, leggo molti entusiasmi ingiustificati sinceramente. Gazidis è un abile oratore ma vorrei vedere che combina prima di giudicare in maniera positiva. Chiedere ai tifosi dell'Arsenal per ulteriori delucidazioni.


----------



## overlord (29 Maggio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io sto con Gazidis, forse doveva parlare prima ma mi sembra un uomo di competizione estrema, quel "non vogliamo sbagliare nulla" secondo me è molto importante.



Fiducia, vediamo come si muove.
Di sicuro Paolo non deve farci perdere tempo. Va definito al più presto l'organigramma per programmare il mercato. Siamo già in ritardissimo!!!!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Attenzione però, leggo molti entusiasmi ingiustificati sinceramente. Gazidis è un abile oratore ma vorrei vedere che combina prima di giudicare in maniera positiva. Chiedere ai tifosi dell'Arsenal per ulteriori delucidazioni.



Concordo.
Ma quello che si diceva é che di fatto al di lá di qualche altolá a spese che avrebbero complicato ancora di piú il suo lavoro, il suo lavoro inizia adesso.
Qui molti lo hanno già crocefisso, chiesto le dimissioni, etichettato a sciagura e questo ancora doveva iniziare a lavorare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Maggio 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Fiducia, vediamo come si muove.
> Di sicuro Paolo non deve farci perdere tempo. Va definito al più presto l'organigramma per programmare il mercato. Siamo già in ritardissimo!!!!!



Si, rischiamo di essere in ritardo, speriamo che il gruppo di Moncada si sia portato avanti con il lavoro


----------



## MissRossonera (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Non acquisteremo giovani per poi rivenderli. Vogliamo che facciano la storia del Milan. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Le trovo parole molto oneste,e ne sentivamo il bisogno. Ci sarà da pazientare e soffrire,e credo tanto.Prima lo capiamo e meglio è.


----------



## Boomer (29 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Attenzione però, leggo molti entusiasmi ingiustificati sinceramente. Gazidis è un abile oratore ma vorrei vedere che combina prima di giudicare in maniera positiva. Chiedere ai tifosi dell'Arsenal per ulteriori delucidazioni.



Vero ma Arsenal mondo completamente diverso. E tra l'altro a livello economico il club con Gazzosa è migliorato nettamente. Chiaro che una parte è dovuto all'esplosione della EPL ma lui e i suoi collab hanno probabilmente fatto un buon lavoro.

Chiaro che poi i tifosi dell'Arsenal se ne escono dicendo che lo UTD ha accordi migliori... Ci mancherebbe , è un brand 10 volte più importante e famoso costruito in anni di storia del calcio.


----------



## FreddieM83 (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Non acquisteremo giovani per poi rivenderli. Vogliamo che facciano la storia del Milan. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



A me questa intervista piace, onesto e diretto.
Mi piace molto che abbia sottolineato un aspetto in particolare: sono arrivato, ho studiato, ho osservato e capito. Solo ora, dopo avere il quadro chiaro, ho voluto parlare.
Mi sembra l'approccio giusto di una persona equilibrata che sa quale compito lo apsetta: risollevare un club glorioso da infauste condizioni causate da scriteriati all-in.

Ora alle parole devono seguire i fatti, ovvero definire subito la struttura sportiva. Da lì capiremo molto e da lì passerà il nostro destino. Come sempre, idee e competenze conteranno più del denaro.

Io, che sono ottimista di natura, non la vedo nerissima come molti utenti. Un esempio: Jadon Sancho è già oggi è uno degli esterni più forti del panorama europeo, in prospettiva è il numero 1 indiscusso. Preso dal Borussia per l'astronomica cifra di 7.84 mln.

Ora io mi chiedo: il DS del Borussia è uno stregone con la palla di cristallo o un alieno venuto dal futuro? Forse è semplicemente una persona competente che ha un'estesa rete di osservatori e che compra giocatori coerenti con un progetto tecnico condiviso, innanzitutto, con l'allenatore.

Sono questi i modelli cui dobbiamo rifarci OGGI. Avviato il circolo virtuoso, il nostro brand ha prospettiva di crescita e un bacino di utenza che altri non hanno.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E ma per forza di cose è cosi. Va via montolivo e Bertolacci e hai pagato Donnarumma.
> 
> Il nostro problema ( e questa è la cosa fondamentale ) non sono i soldi spesi per gli stipendi ma la quantità enorme di soldi spesi male.



Certamente. Alla base ci sono sempre acquisti sbagliati e bidoni presi comunque. E non è facile poi liberarsene senza rimetterci.
Noi siamo tra le società peggio gestite del mondo se non la prima. La strada sarà lunga.

Vi prometto lacrime sudore e sangue...


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Maggio 2019)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> A me questa intervista piace, onesto e diretto.
> Mi piace molto che abbia sottolineato un aspetto in particolare: sono arrivato, ho studiato, ho osservato e capito. Solo ora, dopo avere il quadro chiaro, ho voluto parlare.
> Mi sembra l'approccio giusto di una persona equilibrata che sa quale compito lo apsetta: risollevare un club glorioso da infauste condizioni causate da scriteriati all-in.
> 
> ...



Bel commento.

Unica cosa, il Borussia con questa metodologia è partito 15 anni fa e non ha ottenuto tutto in un giorno.
Partiva anche da una situazione più catastrofica della nostra. Hanno seminato tanto negli anni di anonimato però oggi hanno forse la migliore società del mondo per organizzazione e competenze trasversali a tutti i livelli. 

Il nostro vero problema è l'ambiente. Al Milan non si intende aspettare e di fronte alle difficoltà si distrugge tutto come dimostrano tanti casi degli ultimi anni.
Siamo un ambiente tritatutto, allenatori dirigenti giocatori. Finché non cambia questo i proclami resteranno chiacchiere.


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Maggio 2019)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> A me questa intervista piace, onesto e diretto.
> Mi piace molto che abbia sottolineato un aspetto in particolare: sono arrivato, ho studiato, ho osservato e capito. Solo ora, dopo avere il quadro chiaro, ho voluto parlare.
> Mi sembra l'approccio giusto di una persona equilibrata che sa quale compito lo apsetta: risollevare un club glorioso da infauste condizioni causate da scriteriati all-in.
> 
> ...



Tutto perfetto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Maggio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Discorso chiaro e realistico, invito comunque a prepararsi a vendite eccellenti annuali. Se veramente vogliono raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio e coprire le perdite dell'ultimo triennio non si scappa, non basta tagliare gli stipendi, rischieremmo comunque di essere squalificati dalle coppe europee.
> Che dire, abbiamo buttato nel cesso 7 anni grazie ai maiali che si sono succeduti al comando e ora dovremo buttarne nel cesso altri per risalire, scoraggiante. Partendo con uno svantaggio tecnico ed economico simile non credo torneremo mai a competere con l'elite europea, diventeremo una comprimaria fissa in Champions stile Roma o Napoli. Spero almeno che vedremo un calcio migliore.



Noi abbiamo potenzialità MOOLTO diverse dal Napoli, fatturiamo più di loro nonostante loro siano anni che vanno in CL. Se facciamo le cose fatte bene il margine di crescita lo abbiamo eccome, basti vedere il Liverpool che pochi anni fa era messo come noi e ora è alla sua seconda finale di CL consecutiva.

Senza contare che tra pochi anni ci sarà la SuperCL che impennerà i ricavi in modo impressionante. Ovviamente sarà imperativo esserci.

E che quel figlio di una maiala infibulata di Berlusconi possa finire nello stesso stato in cui è il Milan adesso, lurido suino impotente con la pompetta.


----------



## Jino (29 Maggio 2019)

Direi che è stato esaustivo. Soltanto con tanta fortuna torneremo grandi, più fortuna che bravura.


----------



## FreddieM83 (29 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bel commento.
> 
> Unica cosa, il Borussia con questa metodologia è partito 15 anni fa e non ha ottenuto tutto in un giorno.
> Partiva anche da una situazione più catastrofica della nostra. Hanno seminato tanto negli anni di anonimato però oggi hanno forse la migliore società del mondo per organizzazione e competenze trasversali a tutti i livelli.
> ...



Verissimo tutto quello che hai detto: in tutti gli ambiti della vita, non solo nel calcio, si raccoglie quanto seminato e il raccolto non viene fuori dall'oggi al domani, ma segue una precisa programmazione e piani di azione coerenti.

Perciò sono contento che chi ci sia ora (per il momento a parole ma il suo curriculum qualche certezza la dà) sembra consapevole della politica necessaria e dia gli input giusti. Bilancio sostenibile, programmazione e voglia di osare, intesa come coraggio di prendere i giovani, sostenerli, dargli la possibilità di sbagliare, farli crescere e raccogliere i frutti.

Ad esempio, il tanto bistrattato Kessie con un allenatore serio, per me diventa una belva.
Se il prossimo anno ti presenti con un trio Kessie-Tonali-Paquetà sicuramente puoi steccare qualche partita e lasciare dei punti per strada. Ma sei hai il coraggio di coccolarli e sostenerli (sopratutto nei periodi no) e la forza economica per trattenerli una volta esplosi (altro passaggio chiave del discorso di Gazidis) hai in mano il centrocampo top mondo in 2 massimo 3 anni. La strada è questa.

Oppure puoi prendere Fabregas 34enne, sperare che abbia ancora stimoli, vivacchiare altri 2 anni e appensatire ancora il bilancio fino alla consegna dei libri in tribunale.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E finalmente.
> 
> Ora sappiamo ( ma non avevamo dubbi ) che non si sarà smantellamento e si ripartirà con obbiettivi chiari e onesti.



Speriamo, perché a sentire anche molti degli “ottimisti” l’anno prossimo avremo una rosa indebolita al punto tale da non poter competere con Lazio, Roma e Atalanta per il quarto posto nemmeno con un allenatore più bravo di Gattuso. Speriamo non sia così.



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> A tornare prima o poi in champions? Sicuro
> L’anno prossimo? No ma non importanperché se per farlo devi tenere questo livello di spese saresti stato comunque out o con i proventi confiscati come minimo e quindi out.
> 
> Come lo si fa?
> ...



Ritieni che sia impossibile mantenersi al livello delle romane per il prossimo anno?


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Non acquisteremo giovani per poi rivenderli. Vogliamo che facciano la storia del Milan. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Apprezzo la chiarezza, ma sono curioso di vedere se manterrà la parola data riguardo la svendita dei pezzi pregiati.


----------



## dottor Totem (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista esclusiva della GDS a Gazdis, AD del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Il Milan del futuro? Idee, talenti e basi solide. Vorrei Maldini d.t. l'uomo che incarna i valori del club. Sono arrivato a dicembre e ho sfruttato tutto il tempo a disposizione per capire il calcio italiano e il club. E' stata una full immersion. Non ho parlato prima perchè era giusto studiare tutto. Ora è arrivato il momento di spiegare tutto. Elliott ha preso inaspettatamente il club in un paio di settimane per risolvere problemi enormi. *Diciamolo: il Milan è stato salvato. *. Sono stati versati 220 milioni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata bancarotta. Subito dopo abbiamo preso Leonardo, che ringrazio. Gli saremo sempre grati. La visione di Elliott è chiara:* togliere dal Milan le zavorre finanziere e rimetterlo nella giusta direzione*. Nel 2019 non abbiamo ancora una app. Dobbiamo modernizzare il club. Non si può continuare a guardare indietro. Tre punti fondamentali: *1) Riorganizazzione economica con la capacità di generare profitti e reinvestirli. 2) Aumentare la qualità della squadra riportandola al top 3)Giuste soluzioni per lo stadio, che sia San Siro o un nuovo impianto. Dovrà essere invidiato dal mondo*. Elliott non ha una dead line e non facciamo promesse di accorciare i tempi. Il Milan deve essere orgoglioso della sua storia ma la soluzione ai problemi non la troveremo nel passato. Il Milan deve credere nel cambiamento. *Non ci sarà nessun demiurgo che schiocca le dita e apra i rubinetti economici per risolvere i problemi. Di illusioni e bugie ce ne sono state abbastanza. Siamo qui per assicurare al Milan un futuro nei vertici mondiali con un percorso realistico. Abbiamo grandi sfide davanti e la volontà di essere stabilmente in Europa ma nel rispetto del FPF. Saltare le regole che se fossimo in un tavolo di poker è rischioso e sbagliato. L'obiettivo sarà crescere nel rispetto del FPF e portare al Milan giocatori di qualità che crescano col club. Ai tifosi faccio un discorso di onestà. Il periodo delle belle promesse non mantenute è finito. Ma sono ottimista,, si può fare. Possiamo riportare il Milan ai vertici. Troveremo la strada giusta. Il calcio senza passione non è nulla ma deve convogliare su basi solide.* *Vogliamo una società aperta contraria a ogni forma di discriminazione e razzismo*. Vogliamo abbracciare il futuro in camp e fuori. *Ci sarà bilanciamento tra giovani di qualità e giocatori con leadership ed esperienza. Non investiremo in chi top lo è già stato ma in chi lo può diventare. Vogliamo contruirci il futuro. Non acquisteremo giovani per poi rivenderli. Vogliamo che facciano la storia del Milan. Leo ha deciso di lasciare per vivere nuove sfide. Nessun conflitto. Gattuso è un uomo straordinario. Forse è assunta anche troppa responsabilità. Non ce la faceva a portare ancora questo peso. Resterà un amico del club. Campos? No resterà al Milan. Quello che la stava voleva far far a caso, io vorrei farlo fare a Maldini. Vorrei che restasse ad aiutarmi in questa sfida. Non gli chiedo di fare tutto da solo ma di lavorare in gruppo. Lui ha chiesto tempo per riflettere e capire se ha l'energia giusta per ripartire con questo progetto impegnativo. Deve essere al 100% condizione che vale per tutti. Prima aspetto la decisione di Paolo poi prenderemo tecnici e giocatori. Il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto con cura, indipendentemente da età e nazionalità. Deve essere adatto a ciò che vogliamo costruire. Io non mi sono mai vantato di giudicare tecnicamente un giocatore ma so studiare i profili di chi è interessato a ricoprire un ruolo in una struttira. La scelta del tecnico verrà fatta con calma studiando storia, personalità, statistiche, profilo e risultati. Non vogliamo sbagliare nulla. Abbiamo una partita stimolante da giocare sono sicuro che la vinceremo *".



Ha detto quello che doveva dire senza giri di parole inutili. 
A proposito di zavorre finanziarie, spero si riferisca a Donnarumma.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Speriamo, perché a sentire anche molti degli “ottimisti” l’anno prossimo avremo una rosa indebolita al punto tale da non poter competere con Lazio, Roma e Atalanta per il quarto posto nemmeno con un allenatore più bravo di Gattuso. Speriamo non sia così.
> 
> 
> 
> Ritieni che sia impossibile mantenersi al livello delle romane per il prossimo anno?



Secondo me possiamo giocarcela con le romane, lottare non vuol dire vincere, ma ci si puó provare, serve anche un pó di fortuna con l’infermeria, perché le alternative saranno un pó risicate.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me possiamo giocarcela con le romane, lottare non vuol dire vincere, ma ci si puó provare, serve anche un pó di fortuna con l’infermeria, perché le alternative saranno un pó risicate.



Soprattutto è fondamentale non indebolire la squadra, il che non significa non vendere nessuno ma farlo bene e prendere giocatori adeguati in sostituzione. Se la squadra non viene indebolita, con un allenatore migliore di Gattuso direi che siamo favoriti sulle romane, anche perché Ranieri aveva già detto che senza Champions molti sarebbero andati via dalla squadra, e la Lazio non ha certo chissà quali risorse.


----------



## iceman. (29 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Soprattutto è fondamentale non indebolire la squadra, il che non significa non vendere nessuno ma farlo bene e prendere giocatori adeguati in sostituzione. Se la squadra non viene indebolita, con un allenatore migliore di Gattuso direi che siamo favoriti sulle romane, anche perché Ranieri aveva già detto che senza Champions molti sarebbero andati via da noi, e la Lazio non ha certo chissà quali risorse.



Per centrare il 4° posto basta indebolire le dirette concorrenti, ovvero roma in primis, e a seguire lazio e atalanta.
La Roma dovrebbe perdere Dzeko, Manolas e Kolarov, gente comunque con personalità ed esperienza, Kolarov in particolare lo porterei oggi stesso a Milano; quanto alla Lazio molto probabilmente perderà Milinkovic e l'allenatore, punto di domanda sull'atalanta che non si sa cosa farà, se smantellerà o si rafforzerà con innesti funzionali al gioco di gasperini, in sintesi se non sbagliamo nulla in questa sessione di mercato, ce la possiamo fare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Per centrare il 4° posto basta indebolire le dirette concorrenti, ovvero roma in primis, e a seguire lazio e atalanta.
> La Roma dovrebbe perdere Dzeko, Manolas e Kolarov, gente comunque con personalità ed esperienza, Kolarov in particolare lo porterei oggi stesso a Milano; quanto alla Lazio molto probabilmente perderà Milinkovic e l'allenatore, punto di domanda sull'atalanta che non si sa cosa farà, se smantellerà o si rafforzerà con innesti funzionali al gioco di gasperini, in sintesi se non sbagliamo nulla in questa sessione di mercato, ce la possiamo fare.



L’Atalanta con un allenatore migliore di Gattuso dovremmo lasciarcela dietro, già adesso la loro rosa non è nulla di che ed è arrivata davanti solo perché ha un allenatore che vale 20 volte Gattuso.

Riguardo all’indebolire le dirette concorrenti ci può stare, ma ricorda che da Maggio di quest’anno acquistare calciatori all’estero sarà molto più facile viste le agevolazioni fiscali del decreto crescita.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Soprattutto è fondamentale non indebolire la squadra, il che non significa non vendere nessuno ma farlo bene e prendere giocatori adeguati in sostituzione. Se la squadra non viene indebolita, con un allenatore migliore di Gattuso direi che siamo favoriti sulle romane, anche perché Ranieri aveva già detto che senza Champions molti sarebbero andati via dalla squadra, e la Lazio non ha certo chissà quali risorse.



Sai che non é detto che un allenatore migliore che faccia giocare piú offensiva la squadra significa fare piú punti.
Talvolta avere la squadra che gioca chiusa, tiene tanto la palla (a vuoto) puó anche comportare fare piú punti.

Ma io sinceramente ho bisogno di una anno dove mi diverto a vedere giocare il Milan, anche se facciamo 65 punti invece di 69 e arriviamo settimi...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sai che non é detto che un allenatore migliore che faccia giocare piú offensiva la squadra significa fare piú punti.
> Talvolta avere la squadra che gioca chiusa, tiene tanto la palla (a vuoto) puó anche comportare fare piú punti.
> 
> Ma io sinceramente ho bisogno di una anno dove mi diverto a vedere giocare il Milan, anche se facciamo 65 punti invece di 69 e arriviamo settimi...



Quest’anno ho perso il conto delle partite perse o pareggiate quando eravamo in vantaggio per via del gioco timoroso della squadra che quando va in vantaggio smetteva di giocare e faceva il pullman nella propria area...

Con un allenatore meno catenacciaro quei cinque punti in più li avremmo portati a casa. E la dimostrazione è l’Atalanta, che tutto ha meno che una rosa più forte di noi.


----------



## mil77 (29 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sai che non é detto che un allenatore migliore che faccia giocare piú offensiva la squadra significa fare piú punti.
> Talvolta avere la squadra che gioca chiusa, tiene tanto la palla (a vuoto) puó anche comportare fare piú punti.
> 
> Ma io sinceramente ho bisogno di una anno dove mi diverto a vedere giocare il Milan, anche se facciamo 65 punti invece di 69 e arriviamo settimi...



Concordo in pieno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quest’anno ho perso il conto delle partite perse o pareggiate quando eravamo in vantaggio per via del gioco timoroso della squadra che quando va in vantaggio smetteva di giocare e faceva il pullman nella propria area...
> 
> Con un allenatore meno catenacciaro quei cinque punti in più li avremmo portati a casa. E la dimostrazione è l’Atalanta, che tutto ha meno che una rosa più forte di noi.



Peró a mio parere noi abbiamo una difesa che se gioca alta c’é da tremare. Vi ricordate quando Montella il primo anno provó ad alzarla?
Eravamo terzi, precipitammo.

Capiamoci io sono per squadra alta e corta, ma non so se questo con i nostri giocatori produrrá piú punti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mi sa che dobbiamo dire grazie Elliot per giocare in Serie a



ma grazie cosa? questo mica ci sta facendo un regalo... sarà lui che dovrà ringraziare il milan per il guadagno che farà..

comunque abituati alle conferenze di gattuso e ai silenzi, queste parole sono poesia, almeno sono chiare e dette in italiano corretto... poi tanti buoni propositi, bellefrasi, ma ormai vogliamoi fatti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Non riesco a condividere i giudizi positivi,
> Gazidis sembra che sia cascato ora dal pero,
> ha ribadito cose risapute, che sono già state dette l'anno scorso dallo stesso Leo,
> Infatti Leo ha effettuato acquisti in chiave futuristica,
> ...



mi fa piacere leggere uno che non si lascia trasportare da un'intervista.

quante ne abbiamolette di dichiarazioni così? non servono le parole, servono i fatti. le dichiarazioni sono capace di farle anche io....

gazosa lo odiano tutti e dopo un'intervista diventa un idolo, gattuso uguale, leonardo il contrario... noto troppe banderuole. ci vuole un po' più di stabilità nel giudicare la gente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma grazie cosa? questo mica ci sta facendo un regalo... sarà lui che dovrà ringraziare il milan per il guadagno che farà..
> 
> comunque abituati alle conferenze di gattuso e ai silenzi, queste parole sono poesia, almeno sono chiare e dette in italiano corretto... poi tanti buoni propositi, bellefrasi, ma ormai vogliamoi fatti.



Mi sembrava che il commento significasse che qui ancora molta gente pretende la lotta scudetto, il giocare la champions, il comprare gli allenatori top e i campioni “da Milan”, quando piú concretamente dovremmo essere grati di essere ancora dentro al giochino e non a guardare.

Un invito ad un sano bagno di realismo, insomma.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora gli under 23 giovani forti costano..
> Ma anche gli under 23 semi-sconosciuti costano lo stesso.
> 
> Non siamo più nell'epoca dei Kaka a 6 mln di euro.
> ...



che poi... bellissime parole, ma penso sia l'obiettivo un po' di tutti... compra a poco e vendi a molto.

ha scoperto l'acqua calda? non credo, non sarà così facile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> La Juventus ha investito a saldo negativo nel 2010 e nel 2011. Googla _ultimouomo crescita sostenibile juventus_
> 
> In Inghilterra quasi tutti i club investono a saldo negativo. Uno dei pochissimi club che si è totalmente autofinanziato è l'Arsenal, e infatti si vedono i risultati.
> Questo è un grafico che mostra gli interventi diretti delle proprietà dal 2008 al 2017.
> La proprietà del City ci ha messo di suo oltre un miliardo di euro. Quella del Liverpool 257 milioni. Il Leicester (IL LEICESTER!) 205 milioni.



bel post. sta storiella che tutti si autofinanziano e del FPF guardacaso la dice solo lo straccione (roma, lazio, napoli). gli altri tifosi non sanno manco cos'è...

comunque questi han scelto questa strada, anche se era chiaro già da molto tempo.....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora gli under 23 giovani forti costano..
> Ma anche gli under 23 semi-sconosciuti costano lo stesso.
> 
> Non siamo più nell'epoca dei Kaka a 6 mln di euro.
> ...



Il Genoa dove l’ha trovato Piatek a 4 milioni?


----------



## mil77 (29 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi fa piacere leggere uno che non si lascia trasportare da un'intervista.
> 
> quante ne abbiamolette di dichiarazioni così? non servono le parole, servono i fatti. le dichiarazioni sono capace di farle anche io....
> 
> gazosa lo odiano tutti e dopo un'intervista diventa un idolo, gattuso uguale, leonardo il contrario... noto troppe banderuole. ci vuole un po' più di stabilità nel giudicare la gente.



Non preoccuparti che a breve, purtroppo o x fortuna, i fatti arriveranno...poi tu che hai fatto mesi e mesi ad insultare e offendere Gattuso come UOMO parli di "stabilità a giudicare la gente"....ooohhh signur...almeno la coerenza....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Peró a mio parere noi abbiamo una difesa che se gioca alta c’é da tremare. Vi ricordate quando Montella il primo anno provó ad alzarla?
> Eravamo terzi, precipitammo.
> 
> Capiamoci io sono per squadra alta e corta, ma non so se questo con i nostri giocatori produrrá piú punti.



Io solo che tornare in CL è vitale assolutamente per il rilancio sportivo e per accelerare il risanamento di bilancio (per i 50 milioni della Champions e gli sponsor che arrivano).

Perciò dico che se potessi vedere nel futuro e, in uno dei futuri possibili, ci fosse il Milan che l’anno prossimo arriva in CL con il Trap ottantenne in panchina e il suo catenaccio io firmo subito (se l’Inter non avesse centrato la CL l’anno scorso non si sarebbe rinforzata, non ci sarebbe entrata probabilmente manco quest’anno e ora Conte e costruire una signora squadra sarebbero solo sogni). Il punto è che anche a Firenze a momenti pareggiavamo perché dopo il goal di vantaggio abbiamo smesso di giocare come al solito, per me un bravo allenatore questa squadra riesce a fartela giocare bene e a fare 72 punti almeno.

EDIT: corretti errori di battitura.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Maggio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non preoccuparti che a breve, purtroppo o x fortuna, i fatti arriveranno...poi tu che hai fatto mesi e mesi ad insultare e offendere Gattuso come UOMO parli di "stabilità a giudicare la gente"....ooohhh signur...almeno la coerenza....



la coerenza ce l'ho. non ho di certo cambiato idea ieri per un'intervista. lo sai il significato di coerenza? poi sei OT. e piantala con sto gattuso, che è tua moglie? sei chalanoglu sotto mentite spoglie?


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Maggio 2019)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Verissimo tutto quello che hai detto: in tutti gli ambiti della vita, non solo nel calcio, si raccoglie quanto seminato e il raccolto non viene fuori dall'oggi al domani, ma segue una precisa programmazione e piani di azione coerenti.
> 
> Perciò sono contento che chi ci sia ora (per il momento a parole ma il suo curriculum qualche certezza la dà) sembra consapevole della politica necessaria e dia gli input giusti. Bilancio sostenibile, programmazione e voglia di osare, intesa come coraggio di prendere i giovani, sostenerli, dargli la possibilità di sbagliare, farli crescere e raccogliere i frutti.
> 
> ...



Quello che dici non fa una piega sul piano teorico. Perfetto.
Sul piano pratico invece? Cosa succede se steccare qualche partita magari è un 3-0 in un derby, o una sconfitta col Torino o col Benevento?

Io lo vedo nel forum quello che succede... e sinceramente non sono tanto ottimista.

Se facciamo la politica di Gazidis e del giovani da lanciare, io sono stracontento, l'aspetto da più di 10 anni, ma so per certo che nel forum e nel mondo Milan sarà baraonda ad ogni periodo no, che i giovani hanno per forza.

Lo stesso Borussia quest'anno ha fatto una stagione bellissima secondo me ha in due mesi ha dilapidato champions e Bundesliga. Normale quando ha una squadra inesperta.
Succedesse da noi francamente non credo che reagiremmo tanto serenamente. 

Il problema essenziale è che il Milan attuale è una voragine che ingoia giocatori dirigenti allenatori... oltre a milioni a palate... fino a quando non cambia questa mentalità i progetti come quelli stile Borussia sono utopia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Maggio 2019)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Ad esempio, il tanto bistrattato Kessie con un allenatore serio, per me diventa una belva.
> Se il prossimo anno ti presenti con un trio Kessie-Tonali-Paquetà sicuramente puoi steccare qualche partita e lasciare dei punti per strada. Ma sei hai il coraggio di coccolarli e sostenerli (sopratutto nei periodi no) e la forza economica per trattenerli una volta esplosi (altro passaggio chiave del discorso di Gazidis) hai in mano il centrocampo top mondo in 2 massimo 3 anni. La strada è questa.
> 
> Oppure puoi prendere Fabregas 34enne, sperare che abbia ancora stimoli, vivacchiare altri 2 anni e appensatire ancora il bilancio fino alla consegna dei libri in tribunale.



io lo dico da mesi, anche quest'anno il centrocampo per me era il nostro reparto migliore per distacco. non avevamo tonali ma baka, che con caratteristiche diverse è stato un gran giocatore. ma tutti a criticare il centrocampo... non capisco


----------



## FreddieM83 (30 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quello che dici non fa una piega sul piano teorico. Perfetto.
> Sul piano pratico invece? Cosa succede se steccare qualche partita magari è un 3-0 in un derby, o una sconfitta col Torino o col Benevento?
> 
> Io lo vedo nel forum quello che succede... e sinceramente non sono tanto ottimista.
> ...




E anche qui sono d'accordo con te.
Magari questa mentalità errata è anche dovuta ai proclami propagandistici dei venditori di fumo che si sono susseguiti alla guida del club negli ultimi anni, tipo "il milan deve sempre scendere in campo per imporre il suo gioco e dominare il campo": vero quando schieravi Pirlo-Seedorf-Kakà-Rui Costa a cc, ma questa frase si diceva anche con Montolivo-Bertolacci.

Ora il nostro CEO ha dichiarato, senza mezzi termini, qual è la strada. Il tifoso realista la comprende e la sposa, il tifoso che vive di ricordi, semplicemente, può usare you-tube. é la prima legge della comunicazione: io sono responsabile di ciò che comunico (e Gazidis è stato molto schietto, per ora a parole) non di ciò che il mio interlocutore recepisce.

Quello che possiamo fare, è solo assistere e giudicare. L'ho scritto in altro post, per me arriveranno 6 giocatori 3 giovani "già affermati" e tre scommesse, finanziati dalla cessione di Suso. L'eventuale cessione di Donnarumma servirà a ripianare i conti, unita al drastico abbassamento del monte ingaggi.


----------

